# Is catnip bad for dogs?



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

Just curious, since there can be cat toys laying about. Should I worry about the catnip toys?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I have 2 cats and my chis play with the cat toys because for the most part the cats don't play with the toys. Of coarse these are the kind that the catnip doesn't come out of. My chis have never had a problem resulting from the catnip.
I haven't been able to find anything on the net that says catnip is harmful to dogs. But with that being said, I still wouldn't feed loose catnip to my chis just to be on the safe side. I'm not implying that you do, just if your chi is the kind that likes to destroy stuffed animals you might not want to let it have the cat toys.


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

I have cats as well and was concerned about catnip so I ask the vet and he said it not harmful to dogs. But I agree I would not give loose catnip to my dog.


----------

